# Good Name??



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

got a billy goat. he is super super tiny and will stay small. He is white and has buckskin color and black on him. I need a good name. he is adorable need a good name not billy or buck or something lol p.s gonna use him as another buck for breeding. think he may be a nerwegian dwarf sorry spelled it wrong lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You mean a buck? Tiny Tim  Or Tater Tot....LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on your new buck  He may be a Nigerian Dwarf if he is going to stay small . Is he friendly , outgoing or aloof and sort of a solitary guy ? 

Gunner
Jack ( my favorite name ) 
Zach ( another fav )
Dwain
Dude !
Heiko 
Icecube
Stevie
Harry
Georgie 
Duncan ( another fav 
Indy
Twix ( seems to match his coloring , was between Twix and Scout for our buck 
Scout 
Yego ( our GSD stud ) Ya-go
Archie ( another of my bucks )
Mickey
Techno
Mel
Albie


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Nigerian Dwarf  

I like the name Tater Tot


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Someday, I will name a Nigerian Dwarf HODOR!! Kind of as a joke name, because Hodor is huge.


----------



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

I like Jude, baloo or Nash


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks trickyroo for the names! thanks for the congrats!! thanks everyone else also


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We had a tiny little Nigerian buck...his name was McGyver, you can use it if you like it 

congrats


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Goliath


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Bubbles


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Please post a pic!! He sounds cute.


----------

